
Personal Computing (1975) [pdf] - mpweiher
https://mprove.de/diplom/gui/Kay75.pdf
======
TheOtherHobbes
What happened to this future?

I miss it.

~~~
tl
It still exists. We learned that the "Interim Dynabook" is really useful to
certain classes of professionals, and we learned that the "Dynabook" is a lot
more valuable when it fits in your pocket, even though that requires serious
compromises in terms of user input quality.

The reason you can't see it is two-fold; first, people who don't actively
extend systems by habit care less about the underlying system or its
hackability. A similar line of thinking believed television would provide a
level of enlightment that never happened for all that educational shows still
exist on public channels. Second, money got involved. Passive consumers are
more profitable in aggregate and less risky.

------
bcaa7f3a8bbc
Smalltalk!

